# adobe premiere --> auf dvd ausgeben --> Codierung



## Tschakle (26. Juni 2006)

Morgen...

arbeite erst seid neustem mit adobe premiere pro 1.5 und geht auch soweit alels ganz gut, bloß bei paar dingen weiß ich einfach garnicht was damit gemeint ist bzw was ich da denn +überhaupt anwählen muss....

also hab en video fertig zusammengeschnitten bei adobe premiere 1.5 und wollte es nun gleich "auf DVD ausgeben".....sooo nun muss ich ja en paar einstellungen machn von wegen recorder bzw discname und auch "Codierung".... ja erstens habsch keine ahnung was es überhaupt damit  auf sich hat bzw. was ich da anwählen muss um eine richtige dvd zu erstellen die dann auch auf meinem dvd-player abspielbar ist....

vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal sagen was ich genau auswählen muss bzw was des alles so für bedeutungen hat

danke

mfg thomas w


----------



## axn (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe mal ein paar relevante Beiträge gesucht:

Hier.
Und hier.
Und da.
Und nochmal.

Und schau doch bitte bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung nochmal in die Netiquette.  

Liebe Grüße

axn


----------



## Tschakle (26. Juni 2006)

Hey.....

Sry wegen schrieben, aber wenn man alles klein schriebt gehts schneller  aber werds ändern 

Also danke erstma, dass de alels rausgesucht hast, aber so richtig weitergeholfen hats mir leider net, weil was heißt zum Beispiel dieses 4 MB VBR 2 Pass bzw 7MB CBR 1 Pass 

Dazu stand ja leider nichts drin :/

Oder isses egal was man da auswählt....eigentlich nicht oder Ich meine muss ja Gründe geben warums so viel Auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt....

Danke

MFG Thomas W


----------



## axn (26. Juni 2006)

4 MB bezeichnet die Datenrate in MegaBit pro Sekunde. VBR bedeutet variable Bitrate, CBR konstante.
Beim variablen Kodieren wird eine Zielbitrate verwendet, die Informationen werden aber je nach Bildkomplexität innerhalb eines Min- und Maxwertes um den Zielwert bzw. Durchschnittswert herum geschrieben. Schwarzes Bild -> Minimaldatenrate, buntes WM-Publikum -> Maximaldatenrate. Vorteil: Qualitätsoptimierung. Die konstante Variante erklärt sich daher von selbst.
Pass bezeichnet die Anzahl der Durchläufe. Bei konstanter Bitrate steht nur ein Durchgang zur Verfügung. Bei der variablen hat der zweite Durchgang den Vorteil, dass das Programm das Video vorher genau auf die optimale Variabilität der Datenrate untersuchen kann, - dauert länger, sieht aber noch besser aus...

mfg

axn


----------



## Tschakle (27. Juni 2006)

AAAAAAAchso 

Okay danke...das war ja kurz und verständlich...danke danke und vbr 2 pass ist sozusagen des Beste was man nehmen kann denk ich ma, also wär am Angebrachtesten 

okay dann werd ich ma weiter machen...

Danke

Mfg Thomas W


----------



## axn (27. Juni 2006)

> vbr 2 pass ist sozusagen des Beste was man nehmen kann denk ich ma, also wär am Angebrachtesten


Im Prinzip schon. Wenn du aber nicht an die Kapazitätsgrenze der DVD stößt, könntest du auch 1 Pass CBR mit Maximalbitrate kodieren. Dann sieht sogar das Schwarz noch brillianter aus , und es geht schneller...

mfg

axn


----------

